# My Satinette's and their new haven



## MesaAZGuy (May 17, 2019)

I have had one Satinette for about a year. His name is Angel and has been an indoor bird. Fast forward to today and now we have 7 in a variety of colors. We kept them in several dog crates in a spare tiled room. Their cooing kept waking us up at 3am! So I decided to weld up an Aviary/loft in the backyard which I started in October. Time and life got in between but I completed the loft over the weekend and moved them in. My wife and I absolutely love these birds. We have an indoor perch on wheels with a droppings tray where we bring in a bird or two when we want extra company!


The aviary is fully welded steel using zoo cage I sourced used on Craigslist. I poured a concrete sloped floor that is coated in UV granite gray paint. The access door is spring loaded to close and is lockable. There are two grates keeping intruders from squeezing in from the drain slot. It is protected from wind on two sides. All horizontal surfaces are lined with VCT tile for easy cleanup and corners are sealed with silicone to keep water intrusion in the wood seams to a minimum.
Roof is double steel with 2" insulating foam in between. There is a garden hose connection inside and outside of the enclosure.
The interior is lit up with edge perimeter LED tape light that automatically turns on and off.


This is me with my adorable flock! Angel is on my left shoulder and is the oldest.



IMG_2297 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2341 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr




IMG_2325 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2328 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## MesaAZGuy (May 17, 2019)

IMG_2327 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2332 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2326 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2329 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## MesaAZGuy (May 17, 2019)

IMG_2340 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2337 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2345 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



IMG_2349 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow Birds look nice an healthy and your Loft looks great . You have some skills very nicely thought out loft.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, your birds look super good, and you have a one of the best looking lofts i have ever seen, i used to have satinetts i used them for chicos to bring my race birds down, keep up the good work, if you ever want want a pair of racing homers let me know i have the supercrack-699 family. Robert


----------



## CityBird (Aug 1, 2014)

*Sattys*

Nice way to treat your Sattys. You can keep their numbers at a control point by taking the eggs away. Find a feed store that will take your extra birds, and don't use dummy eggs because you'll forget they are on them, then you'll forget when they are on real eggs.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking birds!

I have a few too. These are awesome birds!!


----------



## MesaAZGuy (May 17, 2019)

You have some beautiful birds!

My one hen laid an egg today and still came out of her nest box to say hello! She likes to play with my ears! Nothing beats the sound of a bird breathing with its beak in your ear!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

MesaAZGuy said:


> You have some beautiful birds!
> 
> My one hen laid an egg today and still came out of her nest box to say hello! She likes to play with my ears! Nothing beats the sound of a bird breathing with its beak in your ear!


Thanks! 

Ken


----------

